# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Hausbau auf schön

## marrai

Wie ihr wisst würde ich ja gerne ein schönes haus in thailand bauen lassen. Nur die immer gepostet werden sind nich so mein geschmack. Zu sehr thaistyle. Jetzt habe ich mal was anderes gesehen und möchte euch fragen wie ihr das findet,und ob man sowas für normales Geld bauen lassn kann. http://www.ferienhaus2100.com/nc/de/...egory_rel%5D=2

----------


## Enrico

So ab 3 Mille bekommste an sich auch so schon recht nette Häuser in Thailand. Musst du einfach mal die Prospekte mitnehmen in den größeren Einkaufscentren. Das Haus in dem Link von dir, wird die 5 Mille gewiss bei weiten überschießen.

----------


## schiene

Also zunächst mal kann man sich in Thailand so ziemlich alles Bauen lassen.Darüber entscheidet aber als erstes der Preis.
Dieser kann schon enorm zwischen zwei gleich Häusern schwanken.Ausschlaggebend sind die die Qualität der Materialien.
Das Haus wie auf dem Bild ist sehr gross und eher als "Hotel"konzipiert Es hat 200m²!!!.Möchtest du das?
Warum machst du nicht erst einmal einen einfachen Plan wie das Haus aufgeteilt sein soll.Dann suchst du dir im Internet zum Bsp.
Bilder vom Dach und der Inneneinrichtung,gehst damit zu einem Architekten und besprichst es mit ihm zusammen.
ich denke das ist die einfachste,wenn auch nicht billigste Lösung.
Ein Pool wie auf dem Bild ist auch relativ teuer und mit einer Grösse von 10x3,5 Metern musst du je nach Qualität auch mit 8-10.000 Euro rechnen (kein Plastikpool)
Welches Budget hast du denn zur Verfügung für den Hausbau bezw.wie viel möchtest du anlegen(ohne Landkauf/Miete/Pacht?)

----------


## marrai

Also wenns sowas mit land für 3,3 mill. gibt http://thaisunshinedevelopments.com/...ail.php?id=245 dann werde ich doch auch was ähnliches bekommen. Noch dazu brauche ich ja kein grundstück mehr! Auch glaube ich das die gebrauchten Immos weit über wert angeboten werden. Bin ja jetzt bald wieder drüben,dann werde ich mir mal einen architekt vorknöpfen.

----------


## chauat

Also so ein Haus wenn du es selber planst und etwas „nicht zu viel nur einwenig“ auf Qualität achten tust dann brauchst du schnell 5mille oder mehr. Schiene und Enrico liege da nicht so daneben. 
Das teuerste bei mir war der ganze Beton, ein stück Mauer Kostet nicht viel aber beim Fundament sollte man nicht sparen! 

Wo war dein Grundstück den jetzt? Schick mal die Position, Lage von Google.

Gruß
Martin  ::

----------


## marrai

Mein grundstück ist in khanom 70km nach Schiffsanleger Donsak. Aber du siehst ja das diese eine Firma dir für 3,3 mill. bath ein Haus mit 140qm hinstellt. Gescheiter werde ich erst nach dem architekten gespräch sein. Ich will auf keinen fall so eine thai hütte. Es sollte eine l-vorm haben 2-3 schlafzimmer und ein grosses wohnzimmer.Guck dir mal das auf stelzen mit dem pool rechts an.http://www.samuibluebuilding.com/project_proposal.html

----------


## marrai

wie geht den das mit position und lage bei google?

----------


## pit

> wie geht den das mit position und lage bei google?


Du suchst auf Google Earth Dein Grundstück! Im unteren Bereich werden die Koordinaten angezeigt, wo sich der Mauszeiger befindet. Z.B. 13° 37' 59.24" N  100° 36' 12.12" O

Wenn sich der Mauszeiger in dem Fall auf Deinem Grundstück befindet sind das die Koordinaten und die Lage ist eigentlich restlos geklärt!

 ::

----------


## marrai

Es ist auf alle fälle in khanom. mit google earth sieht man nicht so viel da dies aus dem jahr 2002 .

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Mein grundstück ist in khanom 70km nach Schiffsanleger Donsak.


Vom _donsak-pier_, nach _kanom_ sind's nur ca. 27 kilometer!

Wenn du 70km fährst, biste ja schon im tambon _sa keo_ (amphoe tha sala) unten!  

tw

----------


## chauat

Weitere 70KM in Richtung Süden und ihr könnt auf meiner Terrasse ein Bier Trinken.

 ::  ::

----------


## Enrico

Es ist schon sehr lange her, aber da waren wir mal in Pattaya jemanden was liefern mit meinem Schwager. Der besuchte dann auch dort Bekannte in so einer Wohnsiedlung gehobenerer Klasse. 5 bis 5,5 Mille kam ein Haus komplett mit allen drum und dran, selbst mit der Einrichtung incl Flatscreen. Zwei Etagen, Aircon, Pool und und und. Wenn ich da nur noch die Bilder finden würde in meiner Ordnung auf der Platte...

Aber das war so ein Haus wo ich mir sagte: was willste mehr. Das war wirklich Tip Top ::

----------


## marrai

Das mit den 27 km stimmt schon,hab mich vertan. Ich fahr die ca 70 km immer zum einkaufen nach surat-thani. Wo biste denn da genau?Sichon? Ja bilder wären nich schlecht! Mein Haus sollte auf alle fälle ein super grosses Wohnzimmer haben integriert mit küche. Weil da is man ja die meiste Zeit.Da brauch ich schon um die 5oqm uff.

----------


## marrai

Ich habe mich jetzt mal im web umgeschaut und hab da was gefunden das vom lesen her eigentlich ganz toll klingt. Schaut euch das mal an und sagt mal ob dies seriös klingt! http://www.thailand-immobilien.ch/Typ_1_157.html

----------


## Enrico

Klingt an sich nicht so schlecht. Denke mal ist etwas teurer als wenn du es selber bauen lässt. Aber eins würde ich trotzdem immer dem Vorzug geben: 2 Etagen. Da kannste dich schnell mal nach oben zurückziehen, wenn du deine Ruhe haben willst oder arbeiten musst.

----------


## chauat

In Sichon ist sozusagen unser Stamm Resort, da fahren wir öfters mal für eine Nacht hin um zu entspannen. 
Noch weiter im Süden, Chauat ist noch hinter Nakhon Si Thammarat wo sozusagen mein Einkaufzentrum ist, aber auch in Phatalung.
Wo wir aber gerade von Surat Thani reden und Einkaufen, haste mal drauf geachtet ob es da Weizenbier zu Kaufen gibt? Seit dem der Carfour in Nakhon zu hat habe ich keine Möglichkeit mehr Weizenbier zu kaufen. 

Zum Haus noch was, Wohnzimmer und Küche ist ein NOWAY bei mir. Wir Kochen, Braten und Backen gerne und die guten Düfte dürfen ruhig in der Küche bleiben, sowie die Kühle Luft im Wohnbereich. Bei mir hat die Küche eine sehr großen Arbeitsbereich und großen Tisch, macht etwa 24m². Wohnbereich ist mit ca 36bis45m² (je nachdem was man dazu zählt, ist alles aber ein Raum) auch groß genug. 

@Enrico,
ich würde eher versuchen die Zweite Etage wech zu lassen, ist doch viel bequemer! Mit der Ruhe haben kann man auch auf einer Ebene Organisieren.

Gruß
Martin  ::

----------


## Enrico

Ich bin da eher für zwei Etagen, da iss die Bude in Pattaya nicht ganz so unschuldig dran. Unten der Trubel mit den Gästen, Kindern usw., der Hausherr saß oben, Ruhe, leichtes säuseln der AC und Musik aus der Stereoanlage am PC. 

Küche und Wohnstube würde ich auch strickt trennen! Die Gerüche brauch ich nicht immer gleich am Morgen nach dem aufstehen. Geht mir hier manchmal nicht anders.  ::

----------


## marrai

Also ob es in surath weizenbier gibt weis ich nicht,habe mich da immer mit frischwasser versorgt ::  Aber im tesco gibts doch fast alles. Ja das mit der küche ist halt so dasa ich dies schon öffters gesehen aber noch nie gerochen habe. Aber ich denke das man eh nich so oft kochen sollte bei den preisen. Wir fuhren täglich zum markt und kauften für 150 bath abendessen,das reichte locker. Hm bei ner grosen küche bräuchten wir vieleicht noch ne maid zum kochen? Spas bei seite,werde das mit meiner frau noch besprechen.

----------


## schiene

Ein Holländer,welcher gleich neben uns vor 4 Jahren ein haus gebaut hat bezahlte knapp 5 Millionenfür ein Haus mit 240m².Terassen um das ganze Haus,Carport.
Seine Frau bestellt nur die teuersten Steine,Beton,Ziegel.Egal was,es war immer zu teuer.Warum??Show.Sie hätte alles in gleicher Qualität bei einem Baustoffhändler 
in der Nähe kaufen können aber wollte nicht :: 
Das Haus ist sehr schön aber vieeeeeeel zu groß.

----------


## maeeutik

Ich selbst wollte schon deshalb keine zwei Etagen im Haus, weil ich im Alter z.B. meine Frau nicht tagaus tagein immer hoch und runter tragen moechte, nur weil sie im Schlafzimmer oder in einer anderen Ecke des Hauses was zu tun hat. 
Soweit mein Argument in der Diskussion mit meiner Frau wegen einer zweigeschossigen Bauweise - und sie konnte immer noch laecheln, auch wenn sie mir gegenueber gestand, dass es ihr selbst nichts ausmachen wuerde wenn sie mich (anstatt ich sie) taeglich hoch und runter tragen muesste.
Ja, ja, ich weiss - ich sollte mich gluecklich schaetzen eine solch devote Frau zu haben und das tue ich auch.

Dennoch geht unsere Planung, jetzt beidseitig praeferiert, hin zu einer Bungalow-Bauweise. 
Letztendlich ist es das derzeit bewohnte Haus das uns Beide vollends zu der Ueberzeugung brachte. Wir bewohnen drei Stockwerke und es ist ein staendiges Vorausschauen erforderlich - was eventuell in den unteren Stockwerken noch gebraucht werden koennte, nur um nicht gleich wieder die Treppen nach schwindelnder Hoehe erklimmen zu muessen.
Und diese Gedanken sollen uns bis ins hohe Alter begleiten?
Wir haben uns entschieden - und Enrico, eine ruhige Ecke findet sich auch im Erdgeschoss, wenn Du die gleiche Quadratmeterzahl an Wohnflaeche verbaust wie Du dies fuer zwei Etagen tust.

maeeutik

----------


## pit

Hab auch 3 Etagen. Das kann schon sein, dass ich chan song und chan sam in einigen Jahren nicht mehr sehen werde. Kommt das Bett halt runter.

 ::

----------


## schiene

@marrai 

hier kannst du ein paar Preise vergleichen und vielleicht findest du auch den Haustyp welcher deinen
Vorstellungen entspricht.
http://www.thailand-immobilien.ch/Typ_0_100.html

----------


## marrai

Hallo
Ja die seite ist recht gut. Ich weis schon zimmlich genau was ich mag. Es sollte ein L-vorm Haus mit 3 Schlafzimmer und groses wohzimmer sein. vom wohnzimmer sollten grose fensterfronten raus auf die terrasse gehen. Terrasse ca. 3 meter breit dann pool. Ich hab da noch ne seite da musste dir mal das classik haus ansehen. das ist ähnlich. http://www.lifestylehomesthailand.co...albumphotos0=1

----------


## marrai

Mein Haubtproblem ist ja noch immer (ich habe keine thaifrau) das ich noch nicht genau weis wie ich es angehen soll. Ob ich mir vr Ort Leute direkt suche (architekt Bauhleiter ) und mir was vorschlagen lasse. Oder ob ich mir ne Firma suche die alles per ausgemachten Preis liefert. Das blöde ist halt das ich null ahnung vom Fach habe. Sehr schwierig.

----------


## chauat

Ja das ist jetzt echt nicht leicht!
Wäre nicht schlecht wenn du einen hast der mal schauen kann vor Ort.
Grundsätzlich sollte es aber bei dir ein Schlüsselfertiges Haus sein, wo auch im Vertag alles steht was gemacht wird. Bestimmt gibt es im Freundeskreis in Deutschland jemand der da mal über den Vertrag schauen kann und dir bestätigen kann ob das Haus so komplett ist. Mit dem Vorort ist bestimmt preiswerter aber mit einem gewissen Risiko behaftet, ok andererseits ist das immer da beim Hausbau, auch in DE.

Wie du siehst habe ich nicht wirklich eine Grundlegend gute Idee!

Gruß
Martin  ::

----------


## maeeutik

"marrai", insbesondere aus den hier genannten Gruenden...


> Mein Haubtproblem ist ja noch immer (ich habe keine thaifrau) das ich noch nicht genau weis wie ich es angehen soll. Ob ich mir vr Ort Leute direkt suche (architekt Bauhleiter ) und mir was vorschlagen lasse. Oder ob ich mir ne Firma suche die alles per ausgemachten Preis liefert. Das blöde ist halt das ich null ahnung vom Fach habe. Sehr schwierig.


...moechte ich Dir raten Dein Vorhaben in Thailand ein Haus zu erwerben (bauen zu lassen bzw. zu kaufen) auf einen Zeitpunkt zu verschieben an dem Du entweder selbst vor Ort bist (um den Leuten auf die Finger zu sehen was und insbesondere wie diese arbeiten) oder aber Du Dir Dein Traumhaus schluesselfertig kaufen kannst. 
Egal wofuer Du Dich entscheidest - pruefe immer auch erst das Umfeld. 
Es macht ueberhaupt keinen Sinn in einem Moo Ban ein Haus hinstellen zu lassen (oder auch fertig zu kaufen) wenn die Parzellen in einem solchen Moo Ban, zum Zeitpunkt Deines Kauf's,  z.B. nur zur Haelfte (oder gar weniger) verkauft sind. Ich kenne solche Siedlungen und die uerspruenglich kalkulierten Nebenkosten steigen ganz erheblich, da die prognostizierten Kaeuferzahlen einfach nicht stimmen. Darueber hinaus bleiben die freien Parzellen sehr oft ungenutzt und verwildern was den Status eines Moo Bans mindern und damit wieder weniger Investoren annimiert werden koennen sich dort einzukaufen.

Nicht zu unterschaetzen ist auch das Thema Nachbar und Nachbarschaft.
In diesem Zusammenhang kann sich Dein Traumhaus sehr schnell in eine "Hoelle auf Erden" entwickeln.  
Mein Rat deshalb in der Wiederholung: " Lebe eine Weile vor Ort, bleib mit Deinen Sinnen offen aber nicht unkritisch und pruefe Deine Umwelt auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt Deiner eigenen Freuden und Schwaechen (BBQ's am Wochenende mit Freunden wo es auch schon mal etwas lauter zugeht und insbesondere das Ende nicht schon fuer 22:00h sondern erst gegen Mitternacht geplant ist, etc.)".  

Ein letztes noch. 
Mit einem Haus (eigen oder gemietet) und einer finanziellen Unabhaengigkeit wirst Du in Thailand ueberhaupt keine Probleme haben eine geeignete Lebenspartnerin zu finden. Ob diese dann sogar die Qualiatet hat die Mutter Deiner Kinder zu werden wirst dann schon Du selbst entscheiden muessen.
Sie aber als "Bauleiterin" zweckentfremdet einsetzen zu wollen waere genauso falsch wie die oben abgeratene Vorgehensweise beim Erwerb eines Hauses.

In allen oben angezeigten Themen wird von Dir ein hinreichendes Budget an Zeit gefordert. 
Ueberstuerze nichts und lasse Dir keine Angst machen, Du koenntest eine echte "Goldader" verlieren wenn Du Dir eine Entscheidung auch ein drittes Mal ueberdenkst. 

maeeutik

----------


## marrai

Hallo
Das mit der Frau hat sich schon lange erledigt bin ja schon laange verheiratet! Ich weis das Probleme auftreten können und auch werden. Das Land zb. hat (noch) keinen Stromanschluss,dann müsste ich auch nen Brunnen bohren. Strom sehe ich nich soo Problematisch da ich zu letzt hm ja noch min. 5 Jahre hier Arbeiten muss. Also entweder kommt noch wer,oder ich hole mir den Strom heran. Der nächste Pfeiler dürfte ca. 100m entfernt sein. Beamter vom Bauamt sagt no ploblem! Ich bin an einer Stelle wo noch niemand ist und es vieleicht auch so bleibt. Der einzige in meiner nähe ist direkt in meiner nähe ein Fischer mit seinen thaihaus. Die nächsten verteilen sich so ca. alle 100m mal ein Haus. Mein Grund ist übrigens (chanod)Ich habe auch ein Bild, am oberen ende links ist der thai. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater Lasst euch nicht täuschen dies ist alles sehr stadt nah. Mit dem bike würd ich sagen 2 min in de stadt. Was ich auch noch sagen muss ist das dieses Land gar nicht so tief drinnen liegt,ich also nur wenig aufschütten muss! Auch habe ich ne Firma endeckt die alles in Deutsch machen also Schlüsselfertig. Dazu aber später!

----------


## marrai

oh shit das mit facebook geht glaube ich nicht  ::

----------


## marrai

Nochmal ich. Also mit ner mo baan verstehe ich ja ein Gelände wo mehrere Parteien wohnen und die dan für alle zahlungen (müll ect) verantwortlich sind. Ne ich bin da allein. Ner thai familie hatten die schulden gedrückt und brauchten dringend Geld, und da mein Freund Immomakler mit ner thai frau verheiratet ist bekamen wir das mit und kauften dem über den makler das Grundstück ab. Also wir sind die ersten, und vieleicht bleibt es ja auch so. Und keine Angst ich bin schon seit 30 Jahren in thailand jedes Jahr. War auch schon 6 monate am Stück, nur was Immobilien oder rechtliches darüber betrifft hatte ich mich nie gekümmert. Neuland! Da muss ich mich auch ein Stück auf meinen Freund und seiner Frau vertrauen!  Ich bin ja da wo ich bin schon länger und mir gefällt die Umgebung und auch die Leute sind cool und nett! Wie gesagt die nächsten Nach barn sind min 100 m entfernt. Auser dieser eine Thai neben mir.

----------


## chauat

> Auch habe ich ne Firma endeckt die alles in Deutsch machen also Schlüsselfertig. Dazu aber später!


Meinste den in Nakhon Si Thammarat?

Martin  ::

----------


## marrai

Nein ich meine den http://www.thailand-immobilie.de/ Das einzige ist halt wie immer. Vertrauen!! Ich habe ihn schon geschrieben und dies sagen das sie auch in khanom bauen würden. Oder du kannst bei dennen sogar nur eine deutschsprachige Baubetreung haben. Was mir zu teuer ist. Was meinst den du für eine in Surat?

----------


## chauat

Den meinte ich, wäre ja in der nähe.
http://thaisunshinedevelopments.com/index1.php
Aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, musst du dir den deines Vertrauens raussuchen.
Alles aus einer Hand würde ich dir empfehlen! 

Gruß
Martin   ::

----------


## marrai

Ja das ist ja mein bekanter,über den ich das Grunstück gekauft habe ::  Mit dem rede ich ja sowieso noch ::  Genau da habe ich das Grundstück her!

----------


## marrai

Hallo
Ich habe noch mal ein paar grundlegende Fragen über einen Plan. Muss den ein Architekt das Grundstück sehen wenn er eine Zeichnung oder Plan anfertigt? Oder reicht dem das Papier vom Grundamt wo das Grunstück ja angezeigt und aufgezeichnet ist? Dann würde mich auc h interesieren ob ein Architekt das Grundstück sehen muss um eine Zeichnung oder Plan zu vertigen? Und dann noch gibt es viele verschiedene Meinungen zum thema Mauerbau. Was mach Sinn vor dem aufschütten oder danach. Viele sagen vorher. Aber wenn ich 2 m Mauer haben will dann muss ich ja die Mauer zb. 3 Meter hochziehen lassen? Kann das einer gut erklären?

----------


## isaanfan

Hallo marrai!

Zumindest muß er wissen, wie es um das Grundstück herum aussieht, ob dort vielleicht an der Grenze schon ein Haus steht, ob es fenster zu deinem Grundstück gibt usw. Auch wenn es niemand glaubt. Es gibt auch in Thailand Bauvorschriften. Darüber hinaus hat es noch nie geschadet, wenn sich ein Archhitekt das Grundstück vorher angesehen hat!

isaanfan

----------


## chauat

Persönlich würde ich es nach dem Hausbau machen. Ohne Mauer sich mal alles ansehen, man kommt viel besser dran mit den LKW´s. Wenn du aber vorhast das GANZE Grundstück aufzuschütten, also bis zum Rand wo die Mauer sein soll würde ich es vorher machen. Die Statik deiner Mauer wird es dir Danken wenn sie nicht auf frisch Aufgeschüttelten Boden und dann noch an einer Kannte stehen muss. Richtig fester Boden Braucht so nee Mauer schon. Die stützten sollten bestimmt auch mal einen Meter in den Boden wenn du dann noch einen Meter Aufschütten willst, mach dann eine Höhe der Stützten von 4Meter.

Warum macht er dann nicht auch das Haus für dich?

Sicher sollt ein Architekt das Grundstück mal sehen, auch gerade wenn du denkst du musst Aufschütten!

Gruß
Martin   :: 

Bauvorschriften hmmmmm  ::  ja?? Denn Sinn was die mit dem mist machen habe ich nie verstanden. Auf dem Land zahlst du deine paar Baht für den Hausbau (ich glaube für den Bau, Anschluss Wasser, dann Strom und zum Schluss für die Hausnummer, waren glaube ich zusammen weniger als 1000Baht), an Vorschriften hält sich die Landbevölkerung aber wohl kaum.

----------


## marrai

Muss da nicht einer vom Amt kommen wenn ich jetzt da aufschütten lassen will? Und ne Mauer ziehen will? Ich hab ja nur mein Papier und dann sind halt noch die Grenzsteine an den 4 ecken. Nur wenn ich jetzt im Sommer eben mit den Vorarbeiten beginnen will muss doch wer vom Grundamt oder wie das heist dabei sein? 
ps. Natürlich werde ich thaisunshine auch fragen ob die mir ein Haus meiner vorstellung bauen können. Ich will halt nur überall erkundigungen einholen.

----------


## schiene

Wenn dein Land/Grundstück abgesteckt ist kannst du ohne weiteres aufschütten lassen.
In der Regenzeit ist das aufschütten schwieriger da die Erde nass und schwer ist.Besser nach der Regenzeit
aufschütten lassen und dann 1 Jahr warten bis es sich gesetzt hat.Dann nachschütten lassen.
Ob es besser ist eine Mauer vorher oder später drumrum bauen zu lassen kann ich dir nicht genau sagen.

----------


## marrai

Wie meinst du abgesteckt? Das Land ist auf dem chanod papier genau eingezeichnet.  hm wenn auf dem papier das grundstück drauf ist dann ist es auch abgesteckt?













↓ ↑
↓ ↑
↓

----------


## schiene

> Wie meinst du abgesteckt? Das Land ist auf dem chanod papier genau eingezeichnet.  hm wenn auf dem papier das grundstück drauf ist dann ist es auch abgesteckt?


mit abgesteckt meinte ich die von Beamten eingeschlagenen Grundstücksbegrenzungen,genau wie im Chanod eingezeichnet.
Einfach gesagt einfach die Grenzen "deines"Grundstücks.

----------


## marrai

Aha,hm ja dann muss das noch passieren. Dann leite ich das jetzt ma in die Wege.

----------


## marrai

Hallo chauat wohnst du denn schon fest in chauat? Oder ist das bei dir nur zur ferienzeiten?

----------


## chauat

Ja, was man so fest in meinem Job nennt!
Bin pro Jahr 1 bis 2mal in DE, habe dort noch meinen Wohnsitz und Arbeitsstelle.
Sonst bin ich meist auf der Arbeit und zuhause in Cha-Uat. 

Gruß
Martin   ::

----------

